# Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?



## keks4 (30. Dezember 2015)

*Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Guten Tag, eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Brocken  2 PCGH edition, nun ist mir in einem Anderen Thread diese AiO Wasserkühlung aufgefallen, wenn sie wirklich so gut ist wie es heißt würde ich ernstlich darüber nachdenken ihn zu ersetzen, gibt es jemanden der mir seine Meinung dazu sagen könnte? Mein gehäuse ist ein Deep silence 5, und die Hardware Käfige sind bis auf einen Alle draussen, also sollte vorne hinter den 2 140er Lüftern Platz für den Radiator sein.

Das hier wär die Wakühttps://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-240-acfre00013a-a1341649.html

Würde ich einen unterschied merken zu meinem Brocken 2 und was gibts zur Qualität und lautheit zu sagen? (Denkt dran ihr sprecht zu einem PC neuling, bin selber immer noch drüber überrascht das ich ihn richtig zusammengebaut hab  )

Edit: der prozessor ist ein i5 6600K


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Leiser wird sie nicht sein, eher lauter, da die Pumpen bei den AIO Waküs immer hörbar sind -.-

Unterschied wirds vielleicht in der Temperatur, aber auch nicht wirlich viel.

Ich würde den Brocken 2 drinlassen, solange es keine Temperaturprobleme gibt.

Einen richtigen Unterschied wirst du erst merken, wenn du deine CPU geköpft hast. Da sind dann bis zu 20K Differenz möglich.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

AIO WaKü haben ihre Schwachstellen.
Wenn die Pumpe nicht regelbar ist, hört man sie (da sie immer volle RPM bringt).
Die Lüfter die drauf sind, sind ROTZ, selbst bei den teuersten. Hab die NZXT Kraken X61 hier - ne geile Einheit so gesehen, aber selbst bei dem Preis muss man noch 2 Lüfter mit einrechnen da die mitgelieferten einem die Ohren abfallen lassen sobald Last anliegt.

Ich würde den Brocken 2 auch behalten und bei Bedarf nach mehr Kühlung erstmal in die Richtung guter, großer Twin Tower Luftkühler guggen, bis hin zum Noctua NH-D15 (was halt noch reingeht).
Sie kühlen genau so gut wie die AIO, kosten meist weniger und sind länger haltbar. Die AIO wird keine 5-10 Jahre mitmachen, ein guter Kühler schon - und für hochwertige gibts meist auch Kits für neue Sockel zu kaufen.


----------



## keks4 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Okay danke für eure meinung, dann werd ich bei meinem Brocken 2 bleiben, der reicht dicke für meinen Prozessor und leistet treue (und leise) Dienste  war nur kurz unschlüssig wegen den Bewertungen der WaKü, da bekam man fast den eindruck es wäre ein wahres Wunderding. Vielen Dank für eure Beratung


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

WaKü KANN Wunder vollbringen, aber sicher nicht so. 
Es hat schon einen Grund warum eine Pumpe für eine custom WaKü so viel kostet wie die gesamte AIO Einheit - ab 500$ fängt es an, bei der WaKü leiser und kühler zu werden als es mit Luft machbar wäre. Wenn du dich ernsthaft mit H2O beschäftigen willst, sieh dir aktuelle Builds mit Wasserkühlungen an, was geht, was wie benutzt wird und wieso. Und dann überleg 5x, denn das ist ein teures Hobby und ich würde das auch nicht auf einen 6600k draufschnallen, denn das lohnt sich net.


----------



## omgthisnoise (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

das einzige review das ich finden konnte: https://translate.google.com/transl...ter&utm_source=twitterfeed&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## the_leon (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

@crycon1c
hast du die liquid-freezer 240 überhaupt schon gesehen??

Das Lüfter sind absolut top.
auch kann man ne Pumpe durchaus regeln, indem man die Spannung reduziert...

Alles in allem zählt die zu den besten AiOs die es aktuell gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



the_leon schrieb:


> @crycon1c
> hast du die liquid-freezer 240 überhaupt schon gesehen??
> 
> Das Lüfter sind absolut top.
> ...



Ich hab die EK Predator 240 & 360 gesehen. Das ist für mich eine vernünftige AiO, gerade in der 360er Variante. Alles andere was ich bislang in den Fingern hatte, ist ohne Modding nicht wirklich weit entfernt von einem top Luftkühler.
Ich erwarte von eine WaKü das sie mehr wegschaufelt als ein NH-D15 und dabei leiser ist. Die Freezer 240 ist es auch nicht


----------



## Coffeinkosument (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

@cryon1c: Dann hast du auch einen direkten Vergleich bereits gehabt oder wenigstens gesehen nehme ich an, so wie der letzte Satz klingt. Der würde mich dann auch interessieren. Aber effektiv von der direkten Kühlung von 2 x 120 mm nebeneinander werkelnden Lüfter ist auch der NH-D15 recht weit entfernt, mal abgesehen von der Push-Pull Komplettversion falls Platz vorhanden ist und entsprechend derer 4 Lüfter.

Also immer her mit den Vergleichen....


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Coffeinkosument schrieb:


> @cryon1c: Dann hast du auch einen direkten Vergleich bereits gehabt oder wenigstens gesehen nehme ich an, so wie der letzte Satz klingt. Der würde mich dann auch interessieren. Aber effektiv von der direkten Kühlung von 2 x 120 mm nebeneinander werkelnden Lüfter ist auch der NH-D15 recht weit entfernt, mal abgesehen von der Push-Pull Komplettversion falls Platz vorhanden ist und entsprechend derer 4 Lüfter.
> 
> Also immer her mit den Vergleichen....



Ich hatte die Freezer nicht auf dem Prüfstand. 
Aber eine NZXT Kraken X61, das ist eine 280mm AIO mit Pumpensteuerung. Und ja, ich hab die Lüfter getauscht.

Was denkste was passiert ist? Sie konnte meine CPU nur gerade so davon abhalten, gegrillt zu werden und das bei ner nicht überhörbaren Lautstärke.
Dasselbe wird mit der Freezer 240 passieren, die auch noch weniger Fläche hat.

Aktuell kühle ich meine CPU mit einem EK Coolstream 360 Radiator und Noiseblocker Lüftern drauf. Die sind auf 800rpm gedrosselt und sorgen trotzdem für weit bessere Temperaturen.  
Radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen wenn man mit low rpm kühlen will damit das leise ist.
Das ist mein Benchmark. Und aktuell kommt NUR die EK Predator 360, die im Prinzip dasselbe ist was ich nutze, nur schon zusammengeschraubt und befüllt.
Ich hatte schon viele AiO WaKüs in den Händen, sie sind weder silent noch wirklich stark.

P.S. das ist die, die ich für die einzige richtig gute AiO halte:
https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-xlc-predator-360-komplett-wasserkuehlung-wase-272.html
Ja, kostet etwas mehr. Immer noch weniger als diese Teile einzeln. Erweiterbar. Leise. Extrem kühl. 
Zeigt mir ne andere AiO die an diese rankommt


----------



## omgthisnoise (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

ich wäre dankbar wenn wir in dem thread bei der arctic aio bleiben und nicht über andere modelle diskutieren. hat wenig sinn zu spekulieren wenn man den vergleich nie hatte.


----------



## Coffeinkosument (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich bin da ganz bei Dir, da hier offensichtlich Vergleiche mit anderen AIOs angestellt werden, ohne besagte selbst getestet zu haben. So war auch mein Post zu verstehen. Alle Bewertungen die ich bisher sah und auch das Review das hier zuvor gepostet wurde sprechen eine andere Sprache. So what....

Übrigens es geht was die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung betrifft schon noch etwas besser, außer mit der reiner Radifläche. Und zwar indem man schonend den Druck im Radi erhöht was hier offensichtlich mit dem Push-Pull angegangen wurde.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/geschlossene-wasserkuehlungen/416001-70-euro-luft-oder-wasserkuehler-fuer-i5-6600k-2.html#post7868301

Allerdings waren auf dem 5820K @ 4.5GHz @1,2V @Prime95 nur zwei (1200 U/min) der vier Lüfter im Einsatz.

Für die neue PCGH 02/2015 ab nächsten Mittwoch wurde ein Test von AiO-Waküs in der PCGH 01/2015 angekündigt. Vielleicht ist die Arctic dann auch dabei.


----------



## Coffeinkosument (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Nicht schlecht, je nach Kern zwischen 4 bis 7 Grad weniger, obwohl hier 2 x 120er statt 2 x 140er verbaut waren. Ich überlege auch umzustellen, da ich aus Gründen der Zeitersparnis bei meinen Simulationsprogrammen auch übertakten will. Wobei durch Push-Pull noch einiges gehen dürfte ohne das der Geräuschpegel steigt.

Nachtrag: Auch sagt das einiges über die verbauten Lüfter was aus und zwar, dass diese eigentlichen Gehäuselüfter auch für engmaschige Radiatoren taugen und eben doch auch gut Druck erzeugen, sonst wären die Ergebnisse andere. Auf alle Fälle wäre ein amtlicher Test nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Freezer nicht auf dem Prüfstand.
> Aber eine NZXT Kraken X61, das ist eine 280mm AIO mit Pumpensteuerung. Und ja, ich hab die Lüfter getauscht.
> 
> Was denkste was passiert ist? Sie konnte meine CPU nur gerade so davon abhalten, gegrillt zu werden und das bei ner nicht überhörbaren Lautstärke.
> ...




Deswegen empfiehlt keiner eine EK Predator 360 für 285€: Aquatuning

Dasselbe gilt für die EK Predator 240, wenn ich den 420mm gegen eine 280mm Radiator ersetze.

Wer geradeaus laufen kann, wird auch in der Lage sein Schläuche und Anschlüsse miteinander zu verbinden. Und für deine Predator 360, bei der du die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker ausgetauscht hast, landest du bei 330€. Von einer Wasserkühlung für 285-330€ darf man auch erwarten, dass sie eine bessere Kühlleistung besitzt als die Arctic Freezer 240 *für 60€ *oder ein Noctua NH-D15 für 85€. Es muss ja nicht immer eine Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX mit einem 240mm Radiator sein, die sich ihren Namen und ihr Bling-Bling mit 115€ bezahlen lässt.

Weitere Anmerkungen zur EK Predator: Man empfiehlt nicht umsonst Koolance QD3 oder neuerdings Alphacool HF Schnellkupplungen. Oder entkoppelt selbst eine DDC310 über einen Shoggy und schraubt die LaingDDC Pumpe nicht am Radiator ans Gehäuse. Spätestens Ende Januar/Anfang Februar, wenn die Eisberg 2 240 mit Schnellkupplungen für geschätzte 100-150€ erscheint, ist die EK Predator nur noch für EKWB Anhänger interessant.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Deswegen empfiehlt keiner eine EK Predator 360 für 285€: Aquatuning
> 
> Dasselbe gilt für die EK Predator 240, wenn ich den 420mm gegen eine 280mm Radiator ersetze.
> 
> ...



Die Predator ist teuer, das stimmt. Ich mag die EKWB Sachen, die lassen sich aber auch ordentlich alles vergolden. Ich hab hier ne custom, keine "umgebaute" Predator - nur die Teile sind dieselben. 
Es ging um AIO, deswegen die Predator - sie ist fertig. 15min reicht, nix mit 2h einbauen und befüllen. 
Aber natürlich kann jeder der einen PC aufrüsten will, auch ne WaKü zusammenschrauben, das ist keine Kunst. Hat man die passenden Teile gekauft, sollte das laufen, gerade CPU only loop ist super einfach. 
Ich glaube einfach nur nicht das eine billige AIO irgendwas bewegen kann ausser Lärm machen.
Hab hier die Silverstone Tundra TD-02E und die NZXT Kraken X61 - beide sind Welten von einer custom entfernt, wobei die NZXT natürlich deutlich besser ist - kostet fast das doppelte


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Als ich vor 2 Jahren mit Flüssigkeitskühlung begonnen habe, hab ich mir von XSPC die Raystorm EX 750 mit 360er Radi geholt.
Das war ein mächtiger Unterschied gegenüber der H60 von Corsair zB.

Als alternative zu einer reinen AiO Lösung wäre auch die XSPC Raystorm D5 mit 240er Radi eine Möglchkeit. Durch die regelbare D5 Pumpe kann man es auch richtig leise machen. Sebst in einem 5'25 Zoll Schacht 
XSPC Wasserkühlung Set RayStorm D5 EX240: Amazon.de: Elektronik

In Tests kommt auch von Enermax die " ELC-LMR240-BS Liqmax II 240" als AiO gut  weg.
Enermax ELC-LMR240-BS Liqmax II 240 Wasserkühlung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Coffeinkosument (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

@AMD-FXler: Aber wieso mehr ausgeben, wenn man offensichtlich mindestens dasselbe, eigentlich deutlich mehr für weniger Euro bekommt (siehe Lüfteranzahl)? Ich weiß die heilige Kuh "teuer muss immer besser sein" greift noch verzweifelt um sich (was längst nicht mehr für alles und immer gilt). Auch kann natürlich jeder machen was er will, vor allem wenn da jemand Marken-Vorlieben hat. Aber weil du das grade postest, hab ich hier auch was:

Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240, Leistungsstarker CPU-WasserkÃ¼hler mit 4 120 mm flÃ¼sterleisen LÃ¼ftern, 240 x 120 mm Radiator, ARCTIC MX-4 WÃ¤rmeleitpaste inklusive

Ich werde mir demnächst den arctic-liquid-freezer-240 auch mal zulegen. Zumindest weiß ich dann genau was es damit auf sich hat.

Nachtrag: Eigentlich habe ich hier bisher weniger geschrieben, eher gelesen aber was mir ein bisschen auf den Zeiger geht ist, dass bei der Kaufberatungen immer die gleichen Produkte empfohlen werden, ohne dass andere mögliche Produkte auch nur getestet wurden aber dennoch Meinungen dazu verteilt werden.

Damit entsteht eine Art Alternativlosigkeit (Das war jetzt nicht politisch gemeint  ), die auf Dauer etwas langweilt, zumal es offensichtlich gar nicht nötig wäre und nicht selten schnell mal an den Wünschen der Leute vorbeirauscht.


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich hab keine Markenvorliebe... Wenn du meinen PC sehen würdest, würde dir der Name Patchwork in den Sinn kommen 
Teuer muss auch nicht besser sein.
Ich kann nur meine Erfahrung mit XSPC weitergeben und/oder Erfahrungsberichte zu Enermax ELC... 
Und auch nur, weil ich vor 2 Tagen einen Bericht darüber gelesen habe.

Ich weiß zB, dass das Raystorm Set top ist und sogar die Lüfter um einiges leiser sind als die Scyth Dinger, die ich gekauft habe. Ausserdem ist sie erweiterbar.
Also warum soll ich dann nichts gutes darüber schreiben?
Das eine regelbare D5 Pumpe auch Vorteile hat, darf ich dann auch nicht sagen weil sie teurer ist?

Ob du "mindestens das Selbe billiger bekommst" weißt du erst wenn du es getestet hast.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

aios sind aber meistens nich sonderlich gut bei ordentlicher lautstärke...
ich kann nich för das model direkt sprechen... aber ich hatte einige testweise zuhause....
und wenn das ding eine revolution gewesen wäre... dann wäre das von den jurnalisten doch gehypt und berichtet worden wie blöde... aber da man quasi nix über das teil findet (testmäsig) würde ich das lassen...

meine erfahrung ein guter luftkühler ist genausogut bis besser bei geringerer lautstärke


----------



## Coffeinkosument (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

@AMD-FXler: Der Nachtrag war weniger an dich gerichtet. Das war eher allgemein geschrieben.

Nachtrag: Auch hier scheint die Pumpe regelbar zu sein laut Link.

@Noxxphox: Diese Erfahrung werde ich auf alle Fälle selbst machen (müssen). Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist es eben nicht so wie du es beschreibst. Von daher hilft einfach nur ein Eigentest, wie sich immer wieder bewahrheitet. Dazu noch mal kurz diesen Link von @Lios:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...asserkuehler-fuer-i5-6600k-2.html#post7868301

Und vllt. ist auch der Hersteller nicht offensiv in die Werbekampagne eingestiegen, was durchaus mehrere Gründe haben kann. Soweit ich weiß kommen die meisten ersten Reviews eh durch die Bemühungen der Hersteller zustande. In diesem Fall kann es auch einfach bedeuten, dass langfristig das Produkt selbst für sich sprechen soll - wer weiß?

Und eine Revolution erwarte ich sicher nicht aber wie zuvor schon beschrieben eben doch eine Besserung und mehr (Kühl-)Dynamik im Lastbereich.


----------



## denndenn312 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich habe mich nun einfach mal fix registriert um hier zu antworten 

Ich habe mir die AIO WaKü einfach mal bestellt und diese soll laut Amazon am Dienstag ankommen, wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich direkt am Dienstag ein, zumindest ein kurzes, Statement dazu geben. 

Vergleichswerte zu meinem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 ( 2x Lüfter in einer Push/Pull Konfig) sind schon erstellt.
CPU: i7 4790k (nicht geköpft)

MfG

Edit:
Hier die ersten schnellen Tests.
Prime95 27.9 , Custom 1344k + FFTs


----------



## omgthisnoise (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

@denndenn312 
Danke für den ersten Kurztest. Ich selbst überlege gerade mir den Brocken 2 PCGH oder die Arctic 240 zu holen. Kannst du mir noch ein bisschen was zu den beiden Geräten sagen da du ja im Besitz beider bist?


----------



## denndenn312 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Also...
Alpenföhn Brocken mit 2 Lüftern: Er ist kaum rauszuhören im Normalen betrieb und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus 
Damit die Kühlleistung in Prime95 reichte, musste ich meine CPU allerdings Undervolten ( auf 1.190v), er hat allerdings auch die erste Rambank belegt.
Für sein geld, ist er auf jedenfall in Ordnung.

Die Artic 240:
Sie ist rauszuhören, allerdings eher nur die Lüfter ( außer man regelt diese extrem weit runter, was allerdings auch kein wunder ist bei 4x120er).
Für den Preis finde ich, dass sie doch eine ordentliche Kühlleistung hat. Der Einbau war in meinem Silent Base 800 recht einfach, wenn auch nicht ohne Probleme.
Ohne den rechten Lüfter zu demontieren, werde ich meinen Ram nicht mehr ausbauen können, da dieser die Entriegelungen verdeckt. ( Eng wäre noch sehr Positiv ausgedrückt )

Mir fällt Spontan nun nicht mehr ein, wenn du sonst noch was wissen möchtest, frag einfach nach 

Auf kurz oder lang wird mein 4790k wohl noch den Kopf verlieren. ( Wie man ja sieht ist der eine Kern ja fast schon 10°C unter dem höchsten, obwohl alle kerne auf 4x4,4Ghz laufen)


MfG


----------



## omgthisnoise (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Danke, früher oder später werde ich mir das Teil wohl auch kaufen. Preis-Leistung scheint ganz gut zu stimmen und um wie in meinem Fall einen 6600k zu kühlen wird die Kühlleistung mehr als ausreichend sein.

Hier noch ein weiterer Test: https://translate.google.com/transl...quid-freezer-120-240-1090/&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Coffeinkosument (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

@denndenn312, danke für den Test und ich finde 12 Grad im Schnitt schon recht beachtlich. Die Differenz dürfte geköpft zwischen den beiden Kühlern noch weiter auseinander gehen. Wäre dann zum Vergleich auch noch interessant wenn du Zeit dafür findest.

Und noch die Frage: Wie schnell liefen die Lüfter bei diesem Test? Welche der RPM Angaben waren den Lüftern auf der AIO zuzuordnen? Beim Push-Pull sollten die Lüfter auch langsam drehend gute Werte bringen. Also quasi diesen Kühler erst so richtig vollwertig machen.


----------



## denndenn312 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

FANIN0=Pumpe
FANIN1= Lüfter

Die Lüfter gehen auch noch höher, wenn man es will. Einstellungen waren auf Silent, bei beiden tests.

LM,15g MX-4 und ein tischschraubstock mit geplanten backen sind auf den weg zu mir. Hoffentlich geht alles gut...

Mit angepasster lüfterkurve ist die AIO im Silent Base 800 nicht raus zu hören.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



denndenn312 schrieb:


> FANIN0=Pumpe
> FANIN1= Lüfter
> 
> Die Lüfter gehen auch noch höher, wenn man es will. Einstellungen waren auf Silent, bei beiden tests.
> ...



Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Die Lüfter haben einen maximale Drehzahl von 1350 U/min. FANIN1 = Pumpe.


----------



## denndenn312 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Hast recht, eben nochmal nachgesehen. 
Konnte meine Aussage von der Arbeit aus nicht nochmal nachprüfen .


----------



## denndenn312 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

So, hier ist nun der test: Liquid Freezer + Geköpft + Liquid Ultra

Dazu noch der direkte verglich.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

nach was für ner zeit?
5 10 15min sind nicht aussagekräftig... willst du die power der kühlung wirklich testen lasses 24h laufen.... weil ddie kleinen kowaküs haben mit der geringen menge an wasser n prob...es isn teufelskreis....

ich hab ja einige getetet gehabt... anfangs sind die alle nicht schlecht...aber so ab 30min fangen die meisten an kontinuirlich immer n bissl weiter zu steigen...


----------



## denndenn312 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Wenn ich zeit dafür habe, werde ich auch mal einen 24h lauf machen.
Dass eine AIO nicht an eine eigenbau WaKü rankommt ist klar, P/L finde ich bei der Kühlung allerdings i.O.

Bei einer LuKü wird es aber denke ich mal das gleiche Problem auf kurz oder lang sein: Gehäuse bzw der Raum erwärmt sich und irgendwann ist ende.

Beim nächsten PC bzw wenn ich dazu irgendwann mal lust habe, wird sowieso eine eigenbau WaKü reinkommen. Eine verbesserung zum Brocken ist es für mich auf jedenfall.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

nein nicht ganz... du verstehst nich was ich meine... bei der kowakp heizt sich das wasser auf und die lpfter kommen irgendwann nimmer hinterher...
auserdme sagte ich doch das ich einige getestet habe... und logischer weise rede ich von kowaküs...
hab damals dann den nhd15 genommen weil er auf dauer besser ist...

und nun zum aufheizen des raumes... das passiert bei beiden... aber die lukü befördert das raus... sobald sich alles aufgeheizt hat bei der kowakü hast du noch schläuche und radiator die extra heizen und wärme abgeben...

um einen wirklichen temp vergleich zu machen musst du prim mit oh maufen lassn...weil dann siehste so langsam wo die grenzen der kowakü sind....
der lukpler ist anfangs ev höher...die endtemperatur ist aber geringer nachm test... weil er nicht so viele stellen hat wo er das case unnötig aufheizt


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Hört man denn die Pumpe? Würde mir die 240er vielleicht kaufen, die Lüfter würden direkt in die tonne wandern, wichtig ist mir die Lautstärke der Pumpe.


----------



## denndenn312 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich kann die Pumpe nur in der Nacht raushören (da ist allerdings auch die Pumpe von der Heizung hier im Haus aus, wenn wir nicht -20°C haben), wenn alle Lüfter quasi auf min. laufen und man ganz genau hinhört.

@Noxxphox : Ich habe mein persönliches Ziel mit der AIO im mom Erreicht. Besser als der Brocken 2, Aufgeräumter im Gehäuse und das auch noch recht kostengünstig.
Dass eine riesige und auch teurere LuKü, die mir dazu auchnoch zumindest eine Rambank versperrt, besser sein kann bestreite ich auch garnicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hört man denn die Pumpe? Würde mir die 240er vielleicht kaufen, die Lüfter würden direkt in die tonne wandern, wichtig ist mir die Lautstärke der Pumpe.



Da es sich hier wie bei vielen anderen AiO-Wakus auch um eine Pumpe von Asetek handelt ... 

Asetek

... würde ich mir Gedanken darüber machen, wie du die Drehzahl senken kannst.

Jede erhältliche Pumpe verursacht Geräusche, auch eine LaingDDC, Aquastream Eheim oder D5, die alle im Praxiseinsatz in 99,99% der Fälle nicht mit der vollen Leistung betrieben werden.

Bei einem Minikreislauf wie  bei der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ist ein 9V Betrieb unproblematisch. 

Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz 





denndenn312 schrieb:


> So, hier ist nun der test: Liquid Freezer + Geköpft + Liquid Ultra
> 
> Dazu noch der direkte verglich.



Wieder ein schönes Beispiel, was der Austausch der Intel-Zahnpasta bewirken kann.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ist halt die frage, ob die pumpe bei 9v auch unhörbar im normalen betrieb ist. Wobei ich nicht glaube, das der Kühler besser als meiner kühlen wird.


----------



## denndenn312 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Kannst es ja einfach testen und das sogar ohne Risiko bei einer Onlinebestellung...


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich weiß nicht welchen Kühler du einsetzt, aber von einem Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua NH-D15, ... macht ein Wechsel auf eine AiO-Wakü mit 240mm Radiator im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung keinen Sinn.

Von der Kategorie eines Broken 2, wie man hier mal wieder sehen kann, allerdings schon.

AiO-Waküs bewirken keine Wunder, sondern sind ein Zwischenschritt zwischen einer Lüftkühlung und erweiterbaren Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welchen Kühler du einsetzt, aber von einem Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua NH-D15, ... macht ein Wechsel auf eine AiO-Wakü mit 240mm Radiator im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung keinen Sinn.
> 
> Von der Kategorie eines Broken 2, wie man hier mal wieder sehen kann, allerdings schon.
> 
> AiO-Waküs bewirken keine Wunder, sondern sind ein Zwischenschritt zwischen einer Lüftkühlung und erweiterbaren Wasserkühlung.


zwischenschritt kanstes nich nennen....
zwischenschritt würde bedeuten das sie immer besser sind wie ne lukü... jedoch gibt es luküler wie dark rock 3 oder den nhd15 die bei geringerer lautstärke bessere temps liefern...
ich würde eher sagen es istn styleprodukt bzw für leute die sich nicht ordentlich informiern oder nur seehr wenig platz habn...


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> zwischenschritt kanstes nich nennen....
> zwischenschritt würde bedeuten das sie immer besser sind wie ne lukü... jedoch gibt es luküler wie dark rock 3 oder den nhd15 die bei geringerer lautstärke bessere temps liefern...
> ich würde eher sagen es istn styleprodukt bzw für leute die sich nicht ordentlich informiern oder nur seehr wenig platz habn...



Na so auch net. 
Die 280mm und 360mm AiO liefern bessere Temps als Luftkühler bei gleicher Lautstärke. Kosten aber halt 150€ rum. 
Und dann gibts noch die modularen AiO, die noch mal was drauflegen und gerade für die Leute interessant sind, die keinen vollen Kreislauf haben wollen.
Ich hab die selbst hier, einige - die NZXT Kraken X61 ist OK, die Raijintek Triton ist nach dem ich da nen Coolstream 360er Radi rangeschraubt habe auch sehr gut geworden.

Die richtig fetten Twintower-Kühler, die das ganze Motherboard belegen, in einigen Fällen auf den RAM oder die GPU drücken usw. - die haben ihre Berechtigung und sind net schlecht - aber sie sind riesig und nicht schön, selbst der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 in seinem schwarz ist immer noch nicht hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

was alle immer mitm hübsch habn xD
kühl und aufheräumt musses sein... du guckst doch aufn bildschirm und net innen pc^^

naja das an sich stimmt schon..aber leider können frühestens die 28üer mithalten... und nichmal da die meisten... ab 360er so gut wie jede... das ist aber auch absolut keine kunst dann mehr...

nur 240er kowaküs und alles drunter ist vom reinen p/l verhätnis sinlos...zumal man meist die lüfter noch tauschn muss


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich hab nen Macho X2 drauf, der meine CPU auf 60 °C im Prime kühlt. Besser gehts glaub ich nicht mehr. Die 60 Euro werde ich wohl bessern anderswo anlegen.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

naja ev hatte der te mit seinem kühler einfach was falsch gemacht...
zwar hast du n bissl weniger vclre worauf mans schieben kann... aber nuja.... der vcore ist ja nicht als einzigstes schuld

und ja die 60€ kannst du weit besser anlegen

Ps: z.b. in meinem geldbeutel [emoji14]


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> was alle immer mitm hübsch habn xD
> kühl und aufheräumt musses sein... du guckst doch aufn bildschirm und net innen pc^^
> 
> naja das an sich stimmt schon..aber leider können frühestens die 28üer mithalten... und nichmal da die meisten... ab 360er so gut wie jede... das ist aber auch absolut keine kunst dann mehr...
> ...



Ich hatte auch eine CoolerMaster 120er bei mir, die Seidon, als B-Ware für 30€ glaubsch mitgenommen (wollte guggen ob die was tut). Auf einem 4770K. Kannste dir ja denken wie die da im eigenen Saft kochte, trotz des Lüfters der mit 2000rpm mir an die Ohren wollte. Wurde sofort wieder verkauft xD
Die von mir früher hier genannte Predator sehe ich als die ultimative AiO, obwohl das eigentlich eine custom ist, die nur zusammengeschraubt daherkommt und etwas weniger kostet als genau die Teile einzeln. Mit knappen 300€ ist das aber kein Massenprodukt, sondern nur für Leute die absolute Leistung und Qualität wollen, aber sich zu fein sind, das zusammenzuschrauben.

P.S. nicht nur hübsch. Ich mag am Board arbeiten während der Kühler dranklebt. Versuch das mal mit nem NH-D15, da musste das Board darunter erstmal suchen xD
RAM ziehen oder GPU tauschen - muss immer der Kühler ab. Da bleibt der halt auch draussen, ich hab  selbst noch nen Twintower 2x140mm hier als Ersatz...


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

also hatte den nhd15 selbst bevor ich zuf wakü wechselte... ich hatte eig nie grose probleme... war damals aber auch nochn anderes board aber ebn mit sli... entweder stellst du dich ungeschickt an oder wir haben unterschiedliche ansichten von wenig platz^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> zwischenschritt kanstes nich nennen....
> zwischenschritt würde bedeuten das sie immer besser sind wie ne lukü...  jedoch gibt es luküler wie dark rock 3 oder den nhd15 die bei geringerer  lautstärke bessere temps liefern...
> ich würde eher sagen es istn styleprodukt bzw für leute die sich nicht  ordentlich informiern oder nur seehr wenig platz habn...




Die Entscheidung gegen eine richtige Wakü und für eine AiO-Wakü ist häufig eine Kostenfrage. Die Leute kaufen sich eine AiO-Wakü mit 120mm oder 140mm Radiator und sind dann über die Kühlleistung enttäuscht, weil sie irgendein Wunder erwartet haben. Auf einer Grafikkarte bringen diese kleinen Dinger einfach mehr (Test in der PCGH 12/2015: Selbst bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von *50% der beider Lüfter* liegt der Arctic Hybrid III bei der GPU-Temp knapp vor, bei den VRM Temps deutlich vor einem Morpheus mit zwei eloops auf einer übertakteten 980Ti mit 300W Leistungsaufnahme).

Auf einer CPU wird es ab einer AiO-Wakü mit 280mm Radiator *auch bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen* für den Noctua NH-D15 langsam eng. Ich selbst ziehe prinzipiell eine Wasserkühlung einer Luftkühlung vor. Hätte ich kein komplett wassergekühltes System, würde ich eher eine AiO-Wakü mit 280mm Radiator als einen Noctua NH-D15 einsetzen.

Hardwareluxx

Ich bin auf das Set Alphacool Eisberg *2* 240mm sehr gespannt, das Ende Januar/Anfang Februar erscheinen wird. Das könnte bei zukünftigen Anfragen zu (erweiterbaren) AiO-Waküs *die* Empfehlung werden. Wenn man sich die Leistung der Alpahcool Eisberg 1 *mit 240mm Radiator* im *oben verlinkten Test *selbst bei 600 U/min anschaut (Cooler Master hat das Set nur eingekauft und einen CM-Logo draufgeklebt), dann könnte das was werden. Vorausgesetzt, die Pumpenlautstärke wurde wie von *Alphacool angekündigt *gegenüber der Eisberg 1 deutlich gesenkt.



Eisberg 2:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-bei-alphacool-entwickelt-21.html#post7930764


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

das stimmt das es auf grakas besser läuft...
hab das bei nem kumpel auf ne graka gebastelt...war damals noch der hybrid in der version 1.... sollte seine 670 damals umbauen und bios modden...
1,27ghz mit 1,212v max 55°C... waren nicht schlecht... auch wenn ich jetzt mit wakü sage das es mir zu hoch wäre... ich spiel meist mit max 45°C beibfast lautloser kühlung...

uoa kla... es gibt vereinzelte modelle 240mm die den nhd15 in leistung und lautstärke schlagen...aber die kanste wirklich an der hand abzählen...
ich halte von den wasserküsten einfach nicht viel da man se meistens erst noch mit neuen lüftern ausstatten muss um halbwegs glücklich zu werden...


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja ev hatte der te mit seinem kühler einfach was falsch gemacht...
> zwar hast du n bissl weniger vclre worauf mans schieben kann... aber nuja.... der vcore ist ja nicht als einzigstes schuld
> 
> und ja die 60€ kannst du weit besser anlegen
> ...



Ich hab mir jetzt von Arctic nen GTX 980 VRM Kühler bestellt, den bastel ich unter den Morpheus der 980. müsste passen. Und noch ein paar Wärmeleitklebepads und Wärmeleitpads.

So bekomm ich das Geld auch unter die Leute xD


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

war ja nurne idee^^
aber siehste^^ es gab einen deutlich sinvolleren verwendungszweck^^


----------



## barmitzwa (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Habe auch gerade testweise so einen freezer 240 eingebaut. 

Die Pumpe läuft seltsamerweise nur auf 12V. (wo sie deutlich hörbar ist). Auf 7V läuft gar nix und auf 5V rattert sie nur. Der Adapter den ich dafür nutze läuft mit Lüftern völlig i.O.

Mir war es so als sollte ein Betrieb auf 7V möglich sein..


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Ich würds eher mit 9V versuchen (selbst löten den Adapter), 7V ist wohl zu wenig.
Die AiO sind dafür berüchtigt, laute, vibrierende Pumpen zu haben, die sich auch schlecht drosseln lassen - deswegen hab ich hier vorher auch rumgemotzt. Man kriegt keine gute WaKü für einen Bruchteil vom Preis einer custom. Die Predator oder zumindest die NZXT Kraken X61 sind noch halbwegs gut...


----------



## barmitzwa (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Dann werd ich mir mal einen basteln.

Muss trotzdem sagen für ~65€ ist das eine super Kühllösung. Im idle zwar durch die Pumpe etwas lauter aber dafür kann wirds dann unter Vollast auch nicht mehr. Die 4 Lüfter dümpeln bei prime95 bei unhörbaren 600rpm vor sich hin und trotzdem steigt die coretemp nicht über 62°C (2600k@1.3V)

Gerade für Leute wie mich wo der große PC wirklich nur zum spielen läuft eine echt leise Alternative.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Jop, einfach testen ob die mit 9V anspringt.
Die Frage ist nur ob du die Pumpe selbst oder ihre Vibrationen hörst, die ans Gehäuse weitergeleitet werden. Entkoppeln ist da praktisch nicht machbar, das ist halt das Problem bei den Teilen^^


----------



## barmitzwa (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Denke das ist eine Mischung aus beidem. 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Leitung wo ich die 9V abzapfen kann oder muss ich bei einer 12V einen Widerstand in Reihe schalten?


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Widerstand, genau so wie all diese 7V und 5V Lüfteradapter funktionieren. Kannst einen vorhandenen darauf umlöten, erspart dir einiges an rumbasteln


----------



## barmitzwa (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

5V und 12V liegt direkt im Molexstecker an


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> 5V und 12V liegt direkt im Molexstecker an



 Wenn du nen 7V Adapter rumfliegen hast, spiel doch mal Frankenstein mit dem


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade testweise so einen freezer 240 eingebaut.
> 
> Die Pumpe läuft seltsamerweise nur auf 12V. (wo sie deutlich hörbar ist). Auf 7V läuft gar nix und auf 5V rattert sie nur. Der Adapter den ich dafür nutze läuft mit Lüftern völlig i.O.
> 
> Mir war es so als sollte ein Betrieb auf 7V möglich sein..



Deswegen habe ich hier im Thread und auch an anderen Stellen Folgendes vorgeschlagen:



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da es sich hier wie bei vielen anderen AiO-Wakus auch um eine Pumpe von Asetek handelt ...
> 
> Asetek
> 
> ...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt von Arctic nen GTX 980 VRM Kühler bestellt, den bastel ich unter den Morpheus der 980. müsste passen. Und noch ein paar Wärmeleitklebepads und Wärmeleitpads.



Hast du den Arctic VRM Kühler inzwischen schon unter den Morpheus gebastelt? Passt der drunter?


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Passt leider nicht .


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Bin auf 9V jetzt ziemlich zufrieden muss ich sagen.


----------



## Phir0n (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Das Teil hat mich ja jetzt auch ein wenig angefixt. Ohne jetzt alle Kommentare zu lesen. Passt das gut in das Fractal R5 Gehäuse?


----------



## the_leon (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

ja, passt oben und auch vorne


----------



## Phir0n (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Sehr gut


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kann jemand was zur arctic-liquid-freezer-240 wakü sagen, lohnt sich die?*

Habe die AiO jetzt mal 3 Tage getestet und schlecht ist sie nicht.
Ordentlich leise und ne gute Kühlleistung, vor allem ist sie nicht teuer.
Aber sie bietet mir einfach nicht genug Mehrwert gegenüber dem Noctua NH U12S.
Vor allem bräuchte ich ein neues Gehäuse, da ich nicht dauerhaft den Deckel abhaben will.


----------

